# Korean skincare products? Korean makeup ?



## Beryl (Feb 19, 2014)

Recently I became interested in Korean skin care products and Korean makeup. Interested to know if anyone here uses these? And which brands do you buy and like using ?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

I have gotten a few Memebox boxes, so far so good. On the website it shows what's in the boxes, I got box #3 and #4, waiting for #5.2
  I haven't been disappointed, my favorite so far has been their lip tint by PeriPera, so cute!

  The webbie is us.memebox.com, when you open an account they give u 5 bucks in credit, and if u email them and tell them a vlogger referred you (I used LePooke, she has unboxing vids on youtube), they give u another 5 bucks


----------



## Beryl (Feb 21, 2014)

Went to look at memebox looks nice.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2014)

Placed an order for memebox # 9.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2014)

3 Concept Eyes is Korean, right? I ordered the highlight powder in pink, the swatches look amazing!

3 CONCEPT EYES HIGHLIGHTER PINK

  I had to have it after seeing this...







  (Still need to confess in the low-buy thread, lol. I did sell a bronzer, though!)


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 25, 2014)

I absolutely love 3 Concept Eyes! It's one of my favourite Korean brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love the 3 Concept Eyes Back to Baby BB Cream which give a fawless not heavy face and  I also adore their concealer, waterful liquid foundation, gel eyeliner and lipgloss. I highly recommend this brand!

  I have used other Korean brands such as Etude House and Tony Moly, love them too! Memebox is a good one to try out if you're new to Korean cosmetics brands ^^ I have recently ordered a super box which contains a lot of skin care products which I have never heard of, it's nice trying out new products.


----------



## anileheushxoxo (Apr 16, 2014)

I also really love Etude House and Tonymoly. They honestly have such cute packaging and really good quality products. I just got a huge haul of Tonymoly products from Beauteque.com and have fell in love with their store. They have really fast shipping and awesome customer service! They also have a sample bag program where everyone can get a FREE sample bag with only $3 shipping costs.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2014)

Has anyone bought a blush from the 3CE x Pink collection? The colours look so nice, both of the two gradient ones as well as the regular ones.
  They're not that easy to obtain, so I'm wondering if they're worth it.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> 3 Concept Eyes is Korean, right? I ordered the highlight powder in pink, the swatches look amazing!  3 CONCEPT EYES HIGHLIGHTER PINK  I had to have it after seeing this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG I just died. This is SO STUNNING. Ordering this right away, thank you so much Naynadine! This is the highlighter dreams are made of


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 2, 2014)

AndersenDmz said:


> OMG I just died. This is SO STUNNING. Ordering this right away, thank you so much Naynadine! This is the highlighter dreams are made of


  It's awesome! I bought mine on ebay from Korea with free shipping.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

Just bought it from eBay as well! Can't wait until it gets here :eyelove: if it performs well I can easily see myself getting the other two shades too... That pink gold one looks very promising


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> 3 Concept Eyes is Korean, right? I ordered the highlight powder in pink, the swatches look amazing!
> 
> 3 CONCEPT EYES HIGHLIGHTER PINK
> 
> ...


Looks so pretty...might have to go order this!


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

anileheushxoxo said:


> I also really love Etude House and Tonymoly. They honestly have such cute packaging and really good quality products. I just got a huge haul of Tonymoly products from Beauteque.com and have fell in love with their store. They have really fast shipping and awesome customer service! They also have a sample bag program where everyone can get a FREE sample bag with only $3 shipping costs.


Love Tonymoly stuff!  Especially loving the panda line for skincare. Super cute packaging. I get mine from the tonymoly store at an asian mall here.


----------



## kimchas (Sep 8, 2014)

I think if your skin is cold undertone, then Korean makeup is good for you. For me it isn't, even though I am Asian but my undertone is so warm. Those Korean BB cream looks grey and mask-ish on me


----------



## Foxy2282 (Jan 3, 2015)

kimchas said:


> I think if your skin is cold undertone, then Korean makeup is good for you. For me it isn't, even though I am Asian but my undertone is so warm. Those Korean BB cream looks grey and mask-ish on me


  I've heard this a lot about BB cream in general. How much of it has to do with the SPF/Mineral sunscreen?


----------



## Rainbow123 (Jan 30, 2015)

I really love the TonyMoly skin care products ^^
You can read my reviews on Tomatox White Magic Massage Pack here.   (Mod edit: Please do not link to your own blog in forum posts. You may add a link to your signature, once you have reached 10 posts. -shellygrrl)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 30, 2015)

A quick note that you may not link to your own blog within forum posts. Once you have reached ten posts, you may add a link to it to your forum signature.


----------



## Joojimeep (Feb 4, 2015)

I love Korean brands like Etude House, Innisfree, Banila Co, Peripera, Clio, Laneige, Espoir, Tony Moly, 3 Concept Eyes, Skinfood, Holika Holika, Mizon and Lioele. Sorry if the list is kinda long haha. But if I had to narrow my choices, my top brands would probably be Etude House, Holika Holika, 3 Concept Eyes and Mizon (I love their snail cream and gel moisturizers).


----------



## Rebellefleur (Feb 6, 2015)

I fell inlove with tony moly skincare! Its done amazing things for me. I love their apple and honey moisturizer as well as their tomatox whitening massage mask.
  Ive dabbled into korean skincare before.. I used to use skinfood but it didnt really do much for my acne prone skin.
  Im currently loving history of whoo eyecream! the full size is around $200 but I can justify getting the 5ml sample jars I think they'll last pretty long.

  As for BB Cream hands down skin 79 hot pink/skin 79 hot pink beblesh (powder)
  Lioele double the solution on days when I want my makeup to last all day.. im talking 12 + hours of wear.

  Im more into mac and whatnot as far as makeup goes.. lip products/eyeshadow but anything that goes on my face.. as far as BB cream, powder skincare is all korean brands.


----------



## wretchedwonder (Feb 10, 2015)

I love wishtrend.com. They have a ton of products with very detailed descriptions. Ships fast too! I have gotten a ton of products and haven't been disappointed. 
  The only issue is that they do not sell Benton products and that is my #1 brand choice for Korean cleansing products. Their snail bee steam cream is amazing.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> 3 Concept Eyes is Korean, right? I ordered the highlight powder in pink, the swatches look amazing!
> 
> 3 CONCEPT EYES HIGHLIGHTER PINK
> 
> ...


  omg, gorgeous!


----------



## Beauteque (May 22, 2015)

Here at Beauteque we cater to Asian beauty.  We also have beauty bags that focus on K beauty if any of you ladies are interested!
beauteque.com
beautequemonthly.com


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 9, 2015)

Super into Korean makeup now, but not sure where to find reliable sellers... My friend who lives in Seoul is sending me two Laneige compacts right now, but it would be easier for both of us if I just had a website I could trust


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> omg, gorgeous!


 Being super pale, the Asian market has been my friend! I have the  Three Concept Eyes Highlight in PinkGold and it's amazing! There are so many brilliant Korean & Japanese Highligters out there! I don't know how to upload here but if you'd like to see anything swatched, please explain to me how and I'll show what I have and how it looks on my skintone!  I'd love to see how the same products look across the spectrum of skin shades and undertones. Whatever brand. The majority of these brands own many brands we consider luxury here...


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Super into Korean makeup now, but not sure where to find reliable sellers... My friend who lives in Seoul is sending me two Laneige compacts right now, but it would be easier for both of us if I just had a website I could trust


  I have been buying from BeautyKat and Sokoglam for awhile! Jolse is a great one on eBay too. BeautyKat is undeniably the best I've found, though. Thorough, helpful, quick, legit.  I hope that helps! So many wonderful products!  I'm not an expert but I've been involved for years now so I might be able to answer any questions you have! If I can't, I'm not going to bs you.  Good stuff! Especially the sunscreen... Serums.. Creams... Essences...emulsions... Cosmetics...


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 16, 2015)

I love my Mizon snail gel, masks, ampoules, my Too Cool for School sleeping pack, all that. I love it ALL and my skin looks great.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

Any stores in NY that carry any Korean brands?


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Korean beauty brands have been my go-to for lip tint kinda products for a while now. I just wish they'd expand the shade range for Etude House's Fresh Cherry Tints... only 4 shades and the limited ones are impossible to get.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 23, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> I have been buying from BeautyKat and Sokoglam for awhile! Jolse is a great one on eBay too. BeautyKat is undeniably the best I've found, though. Thorough, helpful, quick, legit.  I hope that helps! So many wonderful products!  I'm not an expert but I've been involved for years now so I might be able to answer any questions you have! If I can't, I'm not going to bs you.  Good stuff! Especially the sunscreen... Serums.. Creams... Essences...emulsions... Cosmetics...


  I don't know why my email didn't notify me about this post!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm loving BB cushions these days. They'll make your skin look flawless. Currently I alter between Hera, IOPE and Laneige's BB cushions and they're all great. They are the top brands for BB cushions I believe.


----------



## MOSHA (Feb 8, 2016)

tony moly tints


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 1, 2016)

I Love Etude, TonyMoly and Innisfree


----------



## Liz_Love (Mar 26, 2016)

I really like Korean Cosmetics. When I was living in Japan I actually took a trip to Seoul, Korea and there were makeup stores there open until 4AM! Ever since Ulta started getting TonyMoly in I've been dragging my bf in (he's Korean) and making him read me all the packages.


----------



## Antigone (Mar 28, 2016)

*Korean Cosmetics*

My favourite brand is The Face Shop. I have two HGs from them - my favourite base makeup, The Face Shop CC cream, and the Design My Brows pencil. 

I haven't really tried the expensive Korean brands, but I want to! Although truth be told, my heart belongs to Japanese makeup. 

I have the Laneige BB Cushion. It's nice, but I love TFS CC more - I apply it sheerly in a patting motion, which I was doing even before cushion came into the market.

How about you?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2016)

Antigone, I merged your post into this thread.

I also moved this thread into the main Cosmetic Discussion section.


----------



## Antigone (Mar 28, 2016)

Thnks shelly!


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

The only one I've liked so far is the elizavetta bubble clay mask. Everything else seems to break me out


----------

